# Powder suggestions for 45/70



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

405 grain lead bullet with gas check. what make and model of powder do you recommend? Oh this is a modern 1895 marlin lever gun. Cowboy 26 inch barrel.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://loaddata.com/loads/45-70caliberloads.html

Maybe you can find something here


----------



## colby1979 (Sep 29, 2008)

I load 34 grains of AA5744 for the 405s and 37 grains for 300 JHPs. 5744 is a bulky powder that burns consistent and works really nice in the 45-70. I have also loaded with 3031 but have better accuracy with the 5744. I'm shooting a ruger #3 so there is no problem with action strength or pressure related probs. Check out the Accurate Arms site as they have lots of data listed.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

ericjeeper said:


> 405 grain lead bullet with gas check. what make and model of powder do you recommend? Oh this is a modern 1895 marlin lever gun. Cowboy 26 inch barrel.


I know very little of powders and loads, but I do have a rifle of the make you describe; have they much in the way of cash value? I haven't used mine in the last few years and wouldn't mind having something else in its stead.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

Haggis said:


> I know very little of powders and loads, but I do have a rifle of the make you describe; have they much in the way of cash value? I haven't used mine in the last few years and wouldn't mind having something else in its stead.


No paperwork either.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If I remember, I'll tell my husband about this post. We got our marlin cowboy 45-70 a few years ago. (I say "we" because we argue about who actually owns this gun. It belongs in MY marlin octigon barrel cowboy collection, but he shoots it way more than I do). He is casting bullets and reloading for it with very good success.

He had the lee mold, but got the Ranch Dog Marlin specific mold. 

Dh says IMR 3031 is popular but he personally likes IMR SR 4759. The first will give more velocity. H4895 is suppose to be good, but DH says he does not use that one with cast bullets. He says it takes more powder to get the same velocity as the others, and he does not like doing that. But that is just him. 

He's gotten very good accuracy out of our 45-70. It sure is fun to shoot a big bore.

Cathy


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

I loaded em at 32 grains.. Sort of a middle of the road load. Thanks for every ones input.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Have you tried any 500gr bullets? I've been wanting a 45-70 for a decade, and if I remember correctly, the last time I checked, the lever actions couldn't handle the 'extended' length bullets. Would be nice to know if someone has actual experience trying to cycle a 500gr bullet through the action. I cast my own bullets too, and I'm overly fond of the heavier rounds.

I'm leaning to a contender barrel. Next research is to see whether the muzzle blast (un burnt powder) is horrendous in 14 or 16" barrels. Otherwise, I'd go with a 21" barrel, if I could find one.


----------



## shelleydar (Mar 2, 2008)

My sweetie said reloader 7 - he thinks it's Hurculese


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The Reloder powders are made by Alliant

http://www.alliantpowder.com/products/reloder_7.htm

Ive had good results with all the Reloder powders Ive tried


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

2fg..:sing:


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

http://castboolits.gunloads.com/

This is the best site on cast bullets I have found.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

poorboy said:


> 2fg..:sing:


Exactly, but then we are shooting reproduction 1874 Sharps Rifles in 45-70...

They will also shoot with modern powder. It's just a preference for the black powder...


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

someone say sharps? I like my shiloh sharps- I got two in 45/70 I want ta take them after deer or hog someday...


----------



## coydog (Mar 9, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> someone say sharps? I like my shiloh sharps- I got two in 45/70 I want ta take them after deer or hog someday...


Nice. Do you handload with blackpowder?


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

coydog said:


> Nice. Do you handload with blackpowder?



actually yer gonna hate me for this but I think I have had two of these since like 1991 and never even shot them... I have shot my 45-70 contender a bit but only used smokless so far... 

I do intend on using black in the sharps. I shoot a FAIR AMOUNT OF BLACK POWDER IN MY ml ...


----------

